# I Hate Turn Based RPGs



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't get why anyone likes this. Real battles are not turn based. You don't punch someone, wait for them to kick you and then drink a potion to restore you health and increase your armor.

It seems to me like horrible gameplay that people are so used to that they now actually like it.

Anyone actually like this kind of game? Why?


----------



## Vindicated808 (Jan 12, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> I don't get why anyone likes this. Real battles are not turn based. You don't punch someone, wait for them to kick you and then drink a potion to restore you health and increase your armor.
> 
> It seems to me like horrible gameplay that people are so used to that they now actually like it.
> 
> Anyone actually like this kind of game? Why?


I used to like them when I was younger, but not so much anymore. I still really enjoy games like Dragon Age, but it's not really as turn based as say, a Final Fantasy game.

The Witcher 3 is where it's at.... The game is consuming my life. The combat is great imo.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Join the club, we just bought new chairs.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Estillum said:


> Join the club, we just bought new chairs.


I bought South Park Stick of Truth. Hilarious game but the turn based combat ruins it. It's like, "Oh no, not another pointless battle." Yet it got incredibly great reviews.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh my lord, I thought I was the only one that thought those types of games were completely stupid...

A _real _RPG involved real time fighting. Not this turn based crap...

The only good turn based games are the 4x kind (Civ, GalCiv, X-Com to an extent)


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I absolutely hate them too. Sometimes I do play them, but I use cheats right from the start to give myself infinite action points and max stats so I can end the battles as fast as possible, so I can enjoy what the rest of the game has to offer.

Shadowrun: Dragonfall, for example, is a really good cyberpunk RPG from last year. But I ain't touchin' that turn based combat with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Maybe because I like being able to plan out my moves? Idk.

I don't like "real-time" like what Final Fantasy has become.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I grew up playing turn based games so it's hard to hate them.

My favorite kind are the rpgs with no random encounters. You see the monsters on maps and you choose if you fight them or avoid them.


----------



## TangoTiger (Jul 12, 2012)

Seems like most people, overall, do like them. Very few do I ever actually like. Like old school Pokemon, FF7, and kotor (sort of turned base). That is about it.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I liked them, but after the ps2 era they became almost non-existent. I like having variety, any genre of gaming gets boring if you play it enough.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I really enjoyed the South Park game but generally I'm not a fan of this style either.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I love turn based combat so much. Being able to strategize makes it way more interesting to me. Having to like pick and choose skills based on what I think will benefit me in the long run. Switching out party members for different fights. It's ****ing fun.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I just think that not being able to defend yourself for literally minutes because it's not your turn is the most ridiculous concept I've ever heard for "combat".


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

I like turn based on old schools RPGs like Fallout 2, or 'modern' old school games like Wasteland. They usually have some tactical options that make them interesting but yeah, waiting minutes for the NPC to play can be annoying. But it's usuallly not that long except if the system is a bit fuc-ked. I did Dragonfall too and the battles were OK.


If I remember well Baldur's Gate had a hybrid system where you could pause to choose your character's tactics and then unpause to real time combat.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i think it depends on the game?? a lot of turn-based japanese rpgs are mind-numbing but i think things like fallout are great.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

They're strategy based games, not button mashing **** like *s*hitrim.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Strategy, mostly. And for some, it's easier to commit to a game when it allows you freedom to multitask and enjoy it simultaneously. I bought "Legend of Dragoon" the other month and had a blast with it because while it's turn based, the combat system made it more engaging.

9:23 [spoiler=]



[/spoiler]


----------



## Mortal Recoil (May 14, 2015)

I completely agree. I played Final Fantasy 7 recently, and apart from the combat, that game is otherwise amazing. So I figured I might try some other turn-based games and bought Shin Megami Tensei: Lucifer's Call and Digital Devil Saga. Let me tell you, there is nothing fun about fighting corridor after narrow corridor of enemies, attempting to flee and being forced instead to watch enemies chip away at your health, turn by turn. It wouldn't be bad if random encounters weren't a thing. Why is it a thing?


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm not a fan of them either but I can look past it if the game has a good story.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

That's probably illegal.

I haven't really played any in a few years now though.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't know what it is about turn based RPGs that I love so much. Maybe it's the fact that I can plan out my moves before I attack, I don't know. All I know is that I love turn based RPGs a whole bunch


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I love them. I like to plan ahead what moves, items etc. I'll use. Probably also a reason why I like strategy rpgs. Usually they have a great story, too.

I love turn based rpgs, and I laughed my *** off after I watched that video.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

It must be very hard to pull off a real-time RPG that combines the depth of a Shin Megami Tensei with a pacing that allows the player to take in and savor the animations, the enemy designs and all that. The obvious solution is to let the player pause and issue commands at their own pace. But fully non-pausable real-time? That's got to be super-hardmode for game designers who don't want to dumb it down.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Weirdly enough, I love them. I like strategizing in my own pace so I can beat the enemy as efficiently as possible. 

There are turn based RPGs that do more with the concept too, Mario and Luigi: Super Star Saga for example allows you to avoid attacks by timing jumps or using your hammer, special moves will be more effective if you combo them right etc. Another example of this is Mother 3 which allows you to get combo hits on an enemy if you press the attack button in the same rhythm as the current battle song. 

But to each his own, I can see why some people would not enjoy those type of games.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Like many have said, I like them. Gives me time to plan.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Why play something turd-based like this:










when you could be playing this in REAL-****ING-TIME!?










[/OT and sarcasm mode]

That type of combat, like in the OP's video, doesn't suck because it's turn-based, but because it lacks depth and gets very repetitive if there is lots of fighting in the game.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I can't get into most games post 2000, but if I have access to FF3, FF7, Mario RPG, Chrono Trigger, or Secret of Mana, then you might as well pack a 24 hour kit because we're going to be here for a while. I wouldn't be called a "gamer" by any means but when it comes to 4th and 5th generation games I'll probably always love playing them. Anything after that...not for me. Turn-based is awesome. Mario RPG tho...


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> I can't get into most games post 2000, but if I have access to FF3, FF7, Mario RPG, Chrono Trigger, or Secret of Mana, then you might as well pack a 24 hour kit because we're going to be here for a while. I wouldn't be called a "gamer" by any means but when it comes to 4th and 5th generation games I'll probably always love playing them. Anything after that...not for me. Turn-based is awesome. Mario RPG tho...


I loved Secret of Mana... great graphic style for the time, I still love the music... 3 players co-op mode.. Fuc-kin great.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I enjoyed FF5, FF6, and FFX which all had turn based combat systems. I also played nearly every Pokemon game. I actually find them to have more depth and strategy than most western rpgs.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> I don't get why anyone likes this. Real battles are not turn based. You don't punch someone, wait for them to kick you and then drink a potion to restore you health and increase your armor.?


I don't like first person shooters! Real people can't take dozens of bullets to the face then heal up!

I don't like side scrollers! Real people aren't barred from walking left after going a set distance right!

I don't like strategy games! Real strategists can't pause time and plan out their moves!

I don't like fighting games! Real people can't heal back all the damage they take in a round of fighting and then be perfectly fine a couple seconds later!

Oh. Wait. They're all games with game mechanics that don't exist in the real world. Not liking a mechanic is fine. Hating it because it doesn't make sense in the real world is beyond stupid.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

RandomGentleman said:


> I don't like first person shooters! Real people can't take dozens of bullets to the face then heal up!
> 
> I don't like side scrollers! Real people aren't barred from walking left after going a set distance right!
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be so politically correct. Pick something you really dislike and bash on it.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> You shouldn't be so politically correct. Pick something you really dislike and bash on it.


I'm not trying to and don't plan on bashing anything. I was attempting to make the point that disliking something in a videogame because it doesn't work in the real world makes no sense. I'm not sure where political correctness fits into this.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

If you don't like it just play something else.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Stray Bullet said:


> If you don't like it just play something else.


Of course, but I was just curious about why some like this genre.

It seems a lot of people like the strategy. I think The Stick of Truth lacked any need for real strategy which made the game very tedious.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Strategy. Like chess.

Literally explainable in three words.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

I like them, they're a nice break from button-mashers. Games like Devil Survivor would feel stupid with real-time combat. How many turn-based games have you actually played? You could love one and be bored to tears by another, they aren't all the same.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Op was just trying to advertise his crappy video.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> Of course, but I was just curious about why some like this genre.
> 
> It seems a lot of people like the strategy. I think The Stick of Truth lacked any need for real strategy which made the game very tedious.


Can't speak for The Stick of Truth because I have not played it. But from my experience turn based games tend to be harder and require more tactics than western-style rpgs. Rarely ever do I die in a Skyrim or Mass Effect but if I play an old school Final Fantasy game, I'm going to die multiple times on a boss until I figure out a strategy to kill it.

Edit: I don't have a preference for one over the other. Right now I'm playing The Witcher 3 and its easily one of my favorite RPGs and its all real time.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I prefer turn based RPGs . I think Grandia and the Persona series have the best turn based combat systems.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm fine with them, especially in ones that are loaded with special attacks that would be torture to select from in a pure action RPG. It's not like just because it's not turn based, it'll have free flowing combat anyway.

Skyrim gets praised despite the fact that it has one on the muddiest combat systems of all time. As slow as it is, it might as well be turn based.


----------



## Retrograde Movement (May 31, 2015)

What's not to like so long as they have strategic depth? I think it's a real pleasure to have maybe 4 or 5 viable options that you have to think through the consequences of. Of course it is fun to have to live and think in the moment too... different games for different moods. I think one to the exclusion of the other would grow stale.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

The Phantom Pain said:


> I'm fine with them, especially in ones that are loaded with special attacks that would be torture to select from in a pure action RPG. It's not like just because it's not turn based, it'll have free flowing combat anyway.
> 
> Skyrim gets praised despite the fact that it has one on the muddiest combat systems of all time. As slow as it is, it might as well be turn based.


Agree. Skyrim's combat is not that great. Its definitely not why I put 160 hours into it. I just liked all the sidequests, npc's, and upgrading my gear. Dat full Daedric Armor whats up?? :O


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Fallout/fallout2.. Probably my favourite games of all time.. But I HATE the turn based stuff in Final Fantasy..


----------



## cuttingboard (May 29, 2015)

Yeah I've never been a fan of them either, I mean I'd rather carry out a move myself rather than click 'use magic' or 'attack' or 'defend' and have the game do it for me. I really enjoyed SP The Stick of Truth though, but mainly because of the humour and the story rather than the repetitive combat system.

Also did someone say Secret of Mana?! :clap:clap


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

it's the ones where your getting attacked while choosing your moves that irritate me.


----------

